# Drehmomentschlüssel Vergleich



## Deleted 454842 (24. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte mir die Tage einen Drehmomentschlüssel von Parktool bestellt, N2-14, Bitaufnahme 3/8", bin jetzt aber trotz Recherche doch wieder unsicher.
Die Alternative wäre ein Syntace gewesen (N1-25, 1/4"), allerdings dachte ich ursprünglich, dass ich diesen Bereich gar nicht benötige. Jetzt weiß ich aber, dass ich mindestens für die Federgabel diese Spanne brauche, wenn ich an den Spacern etwas verändern will, was bei mir auch notwendig wäre.
Im Zweifel hätte ich Zugriff auf einen Drehmomentschlüssel für diesen Bereich, wäre aber mit Aufwand verbunden.
Dh., reicht der Parktool im Großen und Ganzen aus? Wäre eine Alternative sowieso abseits davon ratsamer? Was verwendet ihr so?


----------



## Sickgirl (24. Januar 2019)

Für so kleine Drehmomente habe ich einen Holex Drehmomentschraubendreher. Allerdings habe ich gerade mal geschaut, inzwischen kostet der fast 100 Euro. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich vor gut sechs Jahren irgendwas mit 40 Euro für bezahlt habe.

Sonst habe ich noch den Syntace. Den Parktool würde ich wegen dem 3/8“ Antrieb nicht nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. Januar 2019)

Ah, das hilft schon sehr, danke. Ich war ja naiverweise davon ausgegangen, dass schon Bits dabei sind und das war auch der Punkt, über den ich nach Kauf zuallererst gestolpert bin, dass 1/4 deutlich verbreiteter zu sein scheint.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (25. Januar 2019)

Wieso z.B. kein Hazet 5108-2ct? Hat 1/4", ist zwar teurer, dafür aber auch genau und den vererbt man dann den Kindern.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. Januar 2019)

Ieh, eigene Kinder  

Preislich echt noch ok, hatte den auch im Blick, aber Wald vor lauter Bäumen. Ich setz den mal in die Merkliste.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (25. Januar 2019)

Kleiner Tipp: Contorion, entweder mit Gutschein oder Newsletter Anmeldung, spart nochmals ein paar Euro als über das große A-Poral.


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Januar 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> dass ich diesen Bereich gar nicht benötige


Und für eine SRAM-Kurbel braucht's 50 ...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. Januar 2019)

Sollte es soweit sein, klopfe ich dafür im Erdgeschoss an.


----------



## Lokfuehrer (25. Januar 2019)

Zum gelegentlichen Schrauben würde sich vielleicht auch dieser eignen, müsste man ausprobieren...
https://www.bike-components.de/de/3min19sec/Drehmomentschluessel-Set-1-25-Nm-p65204/


----------



## Drahteseli (31. Januar 2019)

Ich hänge mich mal mit dran, da ich mir dieses Jahr auch mein eigenes Werkzeug besorgen muss

Aus dem momentanen Werkzeugsortiment verwende ich sehr gerne den Drehmomentschlüssel von ROSE (N2-24). 
Höchstwahrscheinlich wird dieser auch wieder bei mir einziehen 
Der einzige Verlust daran war vor kurzem der 3 mm Innensechskant, weil Mann es übertrieben hat

Irgendwo haben wir auch noch einen großen, den ich ich aber quasi nie benutzt habe, allerdings habe ich auch selbst noch nie in die Gabel gesehen


----------



## Votec Tox (31. Januar 2019)

Brauche auch meist den Schlüssel mit einem Bereich von 4-20 Nm, da als Gelegenheitsschrauberin einem dafür das Gefühl fehlt, ob nun 5 oder 7 Nm...
Gebe zu, daß ich schönes Werkzeug mag und den Verschiebbaren von Stahlwille (leider kostspielig) habe, jedoch ein guter Freund und ich, wir schenken uns gegenseitig sehr gutes Werkzeug, was wir uns nie selbst kaufen würden, sodaß wir den doppelten Effekt haben, zum Einen das schöne Werkzeug und zum Zweiten dem Anderen eine Freude gemacht zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. Januar 2019)

Für Federgabel-Arbeiten benutze ich ehrlich gesagt schon aus Faulheit nie einen Drehmomentschlüssel 
Wenn man da nach dem Prinzip "Vorsicht" arbeitet und nur so viel anzieht, dass es fest ist (zum dauerhaften Sichern der Verbindung gibt es Loctite), ist da noch nie was passiert (seit einigen Jahren eine Menge Gabeln gemacht).
Das muss allerdings jeder für sich selber wissen und auch am eigenen Feingefühl festmachen, ich mag hier niemanden dazu auffordern, mangels Werkzeug Gewinde zu zerstören 

Wo ich Drehmoment wichtig finde ist überall, wo man mehrere Schrauben möglichst gleichmäßig anziehen sollte. Also z.B. die Lenkerklemmung oder Bremsscheiben. (Bereich zwischen ca 4-8Nm)
Wo ich persönlich auch noch gerne den Dremo benutze ist für den Kassettenabschlussring (das kurze Gewinde in dem Abschlussring ist mir suspekt, da möchte ich auf Nummer Sicher gehen) und für BSA Tretlagerschalen (das ist so fuddelig die Nuss am Abrutschen zu hindern während man dank des hohen nötigen Drehmoments auch noch den kippligen Montageständer am Umfallen oder Verdrehen hindern muss, dass ich dabei kein richtiges Gespür fürs Drehmoment hab). Da ist ein Bereich um ca 40Nm nötig. 

Wir haben die beiden Schlüssel von Syntace, den kleinen 2-25Nm und den großen 10-80Nm. Und dann noch ein billiges Baumarktteil bis 200Nm für die Radschrauben am Auto. Taugen soweit für das was sie tun sollen. Den kleinen Syntace Dremo gab's mal als Werbegeschenk zusammen mit einem 2-Jahres Abo Bikebravo. Keine Ahnung ob's die Aktion immer noch gibt.

Aufs einzelne Zehntel-Nm kommt es eigentlich am Fahrrad selten an. Eher dass man nicht komplett überdreht oder wichtiger, dass es einigermaßen gleichmäßig ist. Daher muss man da mM nicht unbedingt mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. Eine Vorliebe für gutes Werkzeug ist aber trotzdem ein guter Grund, sich was teures zu kaufen (ich bin da teils auch etwas nerdy )


----------



## NomadsChant (1. Februar 2019)

Proxxon MicroClick


----------



## Sickgirl (1. Februar 2019)

@scylla zum Tretlager Schrauben nehme ich deswegen das Rad aus dem Montage Ständer und stell es auf die Laufräder, geht viel besser und man kann mit dem Körpergewicht arbeiten.


----------



## mtbbee (1. Februar 2019)

mein wirkliches Lieblingswerkzeug ist leider auch der teuerste: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Topeak/Drehmomentschluessel-D-Torq-p22015/ (damals war er allerdings noch nicht so teuer).
Ich hatte mal die Möglichkeit eines Zugangs zu einem Kalibrierstand von Hazet und konnte keine Mängel feststellen.
Was mir an dem besonders gefällt: exakte Werte gerade zw 1 - 5 NM weiterhin links und rechts auslösend.

für die gröberen Sachen habe die den DX davon ...

Im Großen und Ganzen reichen allerdings auch Syntace, Parktool und Proxxon wirklich aus ! Da machst Du nix falsch


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Februar 2019)

Ich hab mir den 1-25NM von Syntace geholt, netterweise war auch das Komplettpaket mit Bits grade wieder bei BC lagernd. 
Mehr weiß ich dann, wenn er da ist.


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2019)

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TOJWMTWS/jobsworth-pro-torque-wrench-set?
(+14€ Versand nach D... aber falls man da sonst noch was braucht/kauft könnt sich's lohnen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lokfuehrer (21. Februar 2019)

Das Teil gibt es hier aber auch, nur unter anderem Namen und günstiger...
https://www.amazon.de/Mighty-880275...5&sr=8-3&keywords=drehmomentschlüssel+fahrrad


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (25. Februar 2019)

NomadsChant schrieb:


> Proxxon MicroClick


Das Ding hat teilweise eine so hohe Streuung, da kannst du auch gleich nach Gefühl festziehen. Bei vielen reisst auch der Kopf ab. Das Teil ist Kernschrott ab Werk.

Achja, das Drehmoment wird bei dem Ding übrigens nur im Rechtslauf gemessen, bei Linksgewinde erfolgt keinerlei Messung vom Drehmoment! (Wichtig z. B. bei Steckachsen, welche dann auf "links" von der anderen Seite festgezogen werden müssen.


----------



## KUBIKUS (27. Februar 2019)

Ich kann diesen Drehmomentschlüssel sehr empfehlen und der Preis ist fast unschlagbar. Vielleicht ist es hilfreich. 
https://www.wigglesport.de/x-tools-essential-drehmomentschlusselset/


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Für Federgabel-Arbeiten benutze ich ehrlich gesagt schon aus Faulheit nie einen Drehmomentschlüssel
> Wenn man da nach dem Prinzip "Vorsicht" arbeitet und nur so viel anzieht, dass es fest ist (zum dauerhaften Sichern der Verbindung gibt es Loctite), ist da noch nie was passiert (seit einigen Jahren eine Menge Gabeln gemacht).


Bezüglich Top Cap an der Federgabel.


chickadeehill schrieb:


> Bitte die Drehmomente sehr ernst nehmen! Das Anzugsmoment hat einen signifikanten Einfluss auf die Radialspannung im Standrohr und unterstützt die Presspassung Standrohr/Krone.
> 
> Einfach ausgedrückt: Die Gewindeflanke steht unter einen Winkel und teilt die Kraft in mehrere Komponenten auf, eine davon drückt das Standrohr in die Krone.


----------



## scylla (28. Februar 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis, der Zusammenhang war mir bisher noch nicht bekannt


----------



## spider1750 (9. März 2019)

Ich habe den Drehmomentschlüssel Famex 10896
https://www.amazon.de/Famex-10896-D...schlüssel+1-8&qid=1552122768&s=gateway&sr=8-1

Er hat zwar nur einen Bereich von 1-8Nm kann das dafür aber in beide Drehrichtungen, was für mich sehr wichtig war z.B. bei den Extralite Steckachsen, da diese von der anderen Seite angezogen werden. Er läßt sich auch sehr schön mit einer gut ablesbaren Skala einstellen.

Auch benutze ich noch einen Drehmomentschlüssel von Louis. Geht von 4-24Nm
https://www.amazon.de/Famex-10896-D...schlüssel+1-8&qid=1552122768&s=gateway&sr=8-1
Dieser ist recht preisgünstig und verrichtet über Jahre auch zuverlässig seinen Dienst.

Als ich aber die Bremsscheiben wechselte war ich froh noch so einen günstigen Drehmomentschlüssel zu haben der normal für Autoreifen ist. Durch den langen Hebel war es sehr einfach diese zu Tauschen.

Aber am meisten nutze ich den Famex. Sehr handlich und kompakt. Es macht einfach Spaß damit Vorbauten, Sattelklemmen, Steckachsen usw. mit Drehmoment anzuziehen.


----------

